# some pictures taken yesterday



## charlesthompson (Feb 11, 2006)

hope you like









Hypo Male Tokay Gecko (Cool colours, when warm background fades to silver)








Hypo Female Tokay Gecko 








Granite Male Tokay Gecko








Granite Female Tokay Gecko

I love these at some point im going to have to save up to get them. These are some of the lower end morphs and i think they are great, the photo doesnt do the hypo male justice. Good job he was cool really as he is a psychopath!!!









Dyeing Dart Frog








Malayan Horned Frog








Malayan Horned Frog

Just playing around taking some pictures yesterday whilst in london.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

you've been to see Darren haven't you?

Always a mistake 

Nice pictures. I'm hoping Sami doesn't see this horned frog!

Some of the available Tokay morphs are great, too few people doing them IMO.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

WOW those tokays look great


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

wow ive never seen any different morphs of tokay before!! gorgeous... want one lol


----------



## charlesthompson (Feb 11, 2006)

totally agree about the tokays, here are some i took last time. Once the tame CB babies start appearing i think they will be big, none and i mean none of these photos come even close to their true beauty!!!









Female Calico








Male Calico








Blue Tokay Gecko








Blue Tokay in slough (still awesome)

Roll on the captive breeding successes imagine a 12-13" totally tame gecko climbing your chest with these colours. WOW!!!!


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

There fantastic pics : victory: Love Tokays been trying to convince Jake to get me some for a while


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

i love tokays!! mine was tame, hahaha

pretty blue one

Saw the calicos the other day when i was in there


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Nice picts chaz, some fantastic colour patterns.


slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Nice pics. Could you tell me how much the hypos were going for? they dont look like v.good hypos to be honest, good hypos shouldnt darken like normal ones do. Still gorgeous animals though!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Loving the grey blue one and the calico, and the leucistic hehehe


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

I dont belive tokays will ever be tame, Ive seen plenty of fully hand tame ones as youngsters/juvies but not adults! Love the pics!


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

I love tokays :flrt: although the morphs are cool looking I still think 'normals' are the prettiest! V & V have some CB babies at the mo. If I had the mula they would be miiiiiiine! :flrt:


----------



## lockhouse (Aug 31, 2006)

wow, they are beautiful, love the colours, just learning more each day about geckos so nice to learn more on the Tokyos.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

> nice to learn more on the Tokyos.


Its 'Tokays' mate. Just incase you try and google it and nothing come up! Binomial name = Gekko gecko


----------

